# CD 1 Vomiting



## Yosemite (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, another exciting installment of the _Mysteries of My Body_ saga. I'm not sure this is related to my LP post though, as it's been happening much longer.

Some TMI to follow! Sorry if it's gross!

I got my first "visitation" about 2 months after my 12 birthday. For years, I never experienced much in the way of cramping or pain.

One day when I was 17 (8 years ago wow!), I was on the first day of my period and I suddenly felt strong cramping. I went to the bathroom and though I didn't have diarrhea, it was very soft (I've noticed I get this sometimes on CD1 sometimes, and I have no idea if it's normal). I was also feeling kind of nauseous. On my walk home, I had to stop several times to bend over the edge of the sidewalk and vomit. I had no idea what was going on, but I seemed very concerned at the time that someone would think I was some stupid teenager already drunk at 1 in the afternoon.









I probably vomited 4 or 5 times, then I felt better.

Since then, I've experienced this CD1 (sometimes CD2 if CD1 is very light) phenomenon maybe half a dozen times. It usually lasts for 1/2 day, after which time I have absolutely no pain for the rest of my period.

During the 1/2 day, however, the pain is excruciating. I have to spend the entire morning curled up on the bathroom floor with easy excess to the toilet should I need to vomit. It's weird because I do not vomit when ill, but I do 4-5 times during these bad cycles.

I do not have particularly heavy blood flow (even on my heaviest day, I do not soak through a pad overnight). Generally, I have 1-2 days with noticeable blood, then tons of days of very light then spotting (mostly only noticeable at the cervix), adding up to a period of 7-8 days.

I have asked the doctors about it, but they seemed not too concerned and suggested I take bc pills to alleviate the symptoms. When I did take them, I did not have this problem, but I really don't like the numb, slightly-queasy feelings I get on bc pills. Plus, I've become kind of irrationally paranoid about the hormones messing up my future fertility.







Also, I feel like the doctors were just prescribing the pills without trying to figure out what was really going on.

My pap smear results have always been good and the doctors have never mentioned anything wrong with my "girly parts" when conducting the physical exam. My charts seem relatively normal, and I appear to ovulate each month. Lately, I've experienced this problem more often (3 times in the last year, as opposed to every year or every few years) so I have my charts for these months. I can't see anything on them that could explain why some months it comes and others not.

I have a hard time believing my situation is normal. I know many women experience pain during their period, but none of the ones I've spoken to ever vomit as a result of it. I've read a bit on the internet that severe menstrual pain can be caused by pressure on or swelling of the uterus. Does anyone have my problem? Any ideas as to what causes it? Or what I can do to alleviate it?

Sorry if my questions are kind of stupid. I didn't have a mother growing through puberty, so I never had a chance to ask what's up with my body. I do know my mother was incredibly fertile (5 kids!) and had strong morning sickness while pregnant, but I don't know if she also had my problem. Maybe it's a strong hormone thing I've inherited?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't have any difinite answers for you. I'm sorry though, it sounds not fun at all!

My guess would be that you are either very sensitive to changes in hormone levels (progesterone levels drop a lot the day before CD1) (people that are extra-sensitive to changes in hormones usually have their problems go away while on bc pills and also sometimes have worse morning sickness... and morning sickness is usually (though not always) similar to what your mom had)

Possibility #2 - you have a digestive tract that is more sensitive to the other cramps and stuff going on in your pelvic area and sometimes that leads to "soft stools" and sometimes it leads to puking.

I would vote on number 1. I don't really know that there's anything you can really do about it... but certain vitamins (like B6) and minerals (magnesium?) might help. I don't remember the details and don't take my word for it, try reading Marilyn Shannon's book: Fertility Cycles and Nutrition (I think that's the title)

good luck!


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

I have no idea why but I also used to get sick with very painful cramps and would be stuck by the toilet for 24 hours. It seems to have improved over time for me...hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I vomit throughout my cycle. No cramping, but bad headaches. I feel really bad about 5-7 days after I ovulate and again, right at the beginning of my period. I describe it as feeling hungover - I'm nauseus, queasy, dehydrated and headachy. I feel like my liver is overwhelmed by hormones (like when you have too much to drink) and I just can't clear them out of my system.

I'm seeing an RE now for fertility issues and he has suggested that the vomitting and general crappy feeling is lack of serotonin and that anti-depressants taken after O could help. Not planning on going that route. But I find that Vitamin B is helpful, as is no alchohol, no sugar and no really bad foods (nitrates in hotdogs, etc) in the second half of my cycle. I time my drinking even, so it's pre-O.

I think TCM might offer some help too, but I haven't been down that route yet.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I vote you have a touchy digestive system. I get "mushy" stools from cramps too. I don't puke as a general rule, but thats because I hate it and would rather die then puke.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your insight!

Maybe I'm #1 and #2.









I don't generally drink alcohol or eat unhealthy foods (pizza is too yummy to be unhealthy, right?), but maybe I should do something extra to make sure I'm getting all my vitamins.

And it couldn't hurt to exercise more... hmm, well actually several years ago I lost weight too fast when I went crazy on the exercise and had no periods for over half a year until I took bc pills just to start them again. Yes, my body is freakishly sensitive it would seem. The first time I took bc pills, I bled so much I soaked through my shorts and had to discreetly change in public. And I have relatively light flow in general, even on my heaviest day never soaking through even the pad overnight.

Whatever the cause of my problems, it seems that with this sensitive body I am in for a whole lot of morning sickness fun when the time comes.

Usually I don't take pain medication for anything (headaches and so on), but I've started to take 1 pill at the first tinge of menstrual cramping b/c I'm so chicken of the someone-kill-me-now pain and vomiting.







It seems to help prevent the issue (though it's hard to be sure b/c it's not every cycle), but on bad cycles my severe cramping wakes me up early in the morning, by which point it's too late to avoid anyway.


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

THAT WAS SO ME!!!!! The same thing happened at the same ages, too. It went on that way for about 8 years. It was awful, yet I did not know it was abnormal. I finally could not take it anymore and started to try to find something to do about it. I don't know what causes the problem, but I do know that it TOTALLY STOPPED once I had my first baby.

I would exercise more and eat a really healthy diet. I took the herb Vitex for a few months before conceiving and it seemed to help the PMS and cramping. It is good for regulating hormones.


----------



## SimplyRochelle (Feb 21, 2007)

No advice. just wanted to let you know you aren't alone. A general practitioner told me that those are signs of endometriosis and I'm waiting on insurance to get it checked out.

I saw that many of the pp's said that it went away after they had kids and that is also indicitive of endo.


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, I can't get pregnant just to end the symptoms.







But it's nice to know it may end after giving birth.

Regarding the vitex, do you recommend a particular brand? Are there chewable ones? I'll swallow them if need be, though I'd prefer to chew.









Did you experience any side effects taking it? I briefly browsed on the internet, and haven't found any major side effects, but I'm curious as to personal experiences. Like if anyone had blood coming out of their fingernails after taking it, that would be good to know.









I'll add vitex to the list of things for my fiancé to pick up when he visits the US in a couple weeks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Yosemite (Jul 20, 2007)

Just wanted to add I'm so crossing my fingers it's not endometriosis. I'm already paranoid enough that I'm broken.









Can they detect that with a blood test (endometriosis, not paranoia)? I read some theory that low pre-o temps may be an indicator of endometriosis, and now I'm of course obsessively scrutinizing all my charts.


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yosemite* 
Unfortunately, I can't get pregnant just to end the symptoms.







But it's nice to know it may end after giving birth.

Regarding the vitex, do you recommend a particular brand? Are there chewable ones? I'll swallow them if need be, though I'd prefer to chew.









Did you experience any side effects taking it? I briefly browsed on the internet, and haven't found any major side effects, but I'm curious as to personal experiences. Like if anyone had blood coming out of their fingernails after taking it, that would be good to know.









I'll add vitex to the list of things for my fiancé to pick up when he visits the US in a couple weeks.

Thanks again!


Vitex comes in capsule form and there may even be tea leaves out there (or even a tincture). It is also called Chasteberry. I had no weird side effects. It did make be bleed a little mid-cycle, but it is supposed to be a safe herb. It does work to balance hormones, but I was working balancing more in order to get pg. There are also other herbs out there to help menstrual difficulties. I know Wild Yam and Red Raspberry are popular. I don't have a particular brand, just whatever the natural foods store has. There are plenty of internet sites that sell the herbs as well.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

FTR - I did have bad sickness (the all day kind) when pregnant but it was only really bad in the first trimester and only really, really bad in weeks 6-9 of pregnancy.

I BF for a long time (years) and my symptoms were better I think when I wasn't cycling. But now, 5 years post-kid, my symptoms are worse than ever. I'm TCC with no luck and seeing an RE now. I'm ovulating normally and I have no endometriosis or PCOS. I've had bad headaches since puberty.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I get mushy on CD1+2 also. Both emotionally and stool wise









I usually get a sick stomach 2-3 days before my cycle starts, but like someone else said, would rather die then barf. I chewed ginger root for a while, but once I clued in that it was only period related and I wouldn't actually vomit I relaxed about the whole thing.

I'm very sensitive to hormones, and cannot take homonal birth control.


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

Pain can make you vomit. That's a normal reaction to severe pain. I would guess that's the cause of your vomiting.

I vomit with the after pains after giving birth. That lasts a day or two, and it's uterine cramping, similar (but more severe) to the cramping with a period. Before I had babies I would have cramps on CD1-2 that were painful enough to make me nauseaus, but I never threw up. If they had been more severely painful, I'm sure I would have.

If your pain is causing the vomiting, I think the only thing you can do is take some sort of painkiller (or find a natural remedy to ease cramping) to avoid vomiting.

HTH.


----------

